# I may be getting this doe.......



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

what do you think? 4 yo alpine doe that has been exposed to a Nubian/Saanen buck.Oh...or a blue fainter buck!
I love the brown!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

What would you be using her for milk companionship breeding showing?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

milking in a homestead setting


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Her coat is very lusterous!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I think you should go for it! But if you want to make sure she's bred I would ask to do a blood test. Also keep in mind if it seems to good to be true it probably is... I've never had luck with buying prego does.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Actually, I traded a doeling for her to a woman who had a specific cross she wanted...she was going to trade a nubian doeling next spring, but came across some other goats before then. I told her I would rather have an adult, and she favors nubians and fainters...so it works for both of us. She has my doeling and I hope to get this doe soon...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Well that works out nicely! I hope you have good luck with her she looks like a sweetie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If I end up with her, I'll post more photos


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> If I end up with her, I'll post more photos


Good! We like pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks...only I have to ask age again...she's supposed to be 4...but the pic says 2006...I'm hoping it's off!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It also says 3 am on New Year's, I'm betting it's off


----------

